# Mercedes A45 AMG.



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

After some test driving, I bizarrely found myself desiring an A45 AMG breaking pretty much all of my original criteria. Test drove a few and knew I wanted one, but had to find what I wanted at the right price.

First point of call was my local dealer in Aberdeen. The deals offered weren't great as I was expecting some discount. After speaking to other dealers I went back to make a deal on the car they had in their showroom, but they wouldn't match other dealer's prices.

Bizarrely I ended up buying the car from Aberdeen through another dealer in the same network, who offered a better deal and then had the cost of transporting the car to their premises.

Here is how she looked on pick up.





The A45 AMG has already been discussed on here and dismissed as too expensive. When you sit down and consider what you get, it's not actually any worse than many other cars when you add in the things the AMG has, then account that it is far more performance and power on top of that.

The car just feels really nice to sit in. The Recaro bucket seats are smart and a really nice place to sit in.

The performance is really good. The car is a good bit quicker than you'd assume. Not only have you got the go, you've got great stopping power too. That's an area a few companies seem to scrimp out on for some reason. Proper brakes on here.



The car requires 1000 miles to run the engine is, so I've been taking it relatively easy. In comfort mode the gearbox is much softer and just lets you potter along easily. Sport more firms up things a bit more, then manual mode puts you in control and also leads to a lot of popping and banging. It does sound good with the optional AMG sports exhaust.

So far with the tight engine I've found the economy ok. Nowhere near the 40+mpg average suggested, but we know they are all lies. Driving like for like the car returns very similar figures to my old BMW 335i. I'm expecting high 20s, maybe low 30s overall with my driving. That will only be the case if I don't provoke the exhaust noises too much.

The engine is really punchy low down, but doesn't rev as high as you'd expect. I guess a lot will be down to the emissions and road tax, which is reasonably cheap at £160.

Insurance isn't bad either. Looking at around £220 per year for it for me.

It'll be interesting how I get on longer term. It wasn't the car I set out to buy and nothing like the car it replaces. So far though it is good fun. It feels like a proper special little car.

There is a few niggles. The standard stereo isn't that great and I would have expected more. Once in the drivers seat, it can be hard to reach the handle to close the door.

The only thing I'd like to change is the builder. What an unfortunate name.



I gave the car a clean up today, but I've not got shots yet.

Here goes for an interesting ownership and a sample of the Mercedes brand.


----------



## James2614 (Sep 17, 2014)

Great pick up mate


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

:lol: the engine builder has to be an early April fool!?:lol:

Still a rare car out on the road, looks nice:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Great choice needs the aero kit imo,


----------



## Caineoo (Jul 12, 2014)

Very jealous mate!!! Been looking at these since they were released. Didnt you fancy The optional aero pack too?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't want the aero pack. I just wanted to be a little more discreet, but that totally failed.

Just driving around it gets lots of attention, pretty much all positive. A lot of people wanting to pick a little race though, even when I'm cruising around. 

The problem is the options list is long. You can go mental and soon end up with a £60k car adding all those little add on carbon bits that make little difference. 

I've stayed sensible. My options are black 19" wheels, red calipers, performance exhaust and performance wheel.

I'll be adding sat nav soon. It's a £500 add on at the dealer, but you can pick the plug in up elsewhere for under £250.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Spat tea all over my screen/keyboard when I saw the engine builder's name

Love these A45 AMG's, best hot hatch out there at the moment!!:thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice mate, i do like AMG Merc's. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

nice car, although i'am bimmer fan 

but it does looks very nice!


----------



## Ashley_197 (Sep 8, 2012)

I love these cars. I'm in a 330ci now but can see myself with one of these when the prices drop a little.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats very nice - I am a fan of the Merc AMG's and this one is no exception. Funny bit about the name of the engine builder! Be good to see some more shots when you do a detailing write up.
Enjoy her

Ben


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's beautiful chum and gets some bad press for no apparent reason. 

A good friend has a CLA 45 Amg in the same colour and the exhaust popping and banging is fantastic! 

Health to enjoy your beautiful new car chum. 

Cooks


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! Mercedes are making the best looking cars from the big 3 prestige German brands in my opinion, that's why I bought one. Enjoy it:thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a fan if we're all about honesty. Bit of an odd ball choice after the BMW. I like the look of them but they're very feminine compared to the BM.


----------



## C-220 (Feb 28, 2014)

Now that is nice. Bet you have a big smile driving that around. Shame your local dealer wouldn't come to the party, which is I think typical the further north you go.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cookies said:


> That's beautiful chum and gets some bad press for no apparent reason.
> 
> A good friend has a CLA 45 Amg in the same colour and the exhaust popping and banging is fantastic!
> 
> ...


The bad press revolved around the price. Strangely nobody said the 1M was too expensive, the last shape Audi RS3 or the new RS3 that starts at even more.

The A45 AMG doesn't cost that much more than all the cars in the class below once you add options to be like for like.

Every review always quoted the price as grossly inflated with lots of pointless options, then compared it against base models prices of other cars.

My choices eventually came down to the A45, the M235i or the S3 saloon. Add a few options to them namely the DSG or auto boxes, dealer fit LSDs etc, then the price difference is actually minimal. None of the two of them will keep up with a A45 giving it the beans.

They've also updated a few bits on the car to improve the early cars.



JJ0063 said:


> Not a fan if we're all about honesty. Bit of an odd ball choice after the BMW. I like the look of them but they're very feminine compared to the BM.


Does your girlfriend have hairs on her chest?

The A45 isn't the tamest or quietest thing you'll ever see. It's a bit rough, hard and hardly feminine.

I admit that it is an oddball choice after a 335i. It's a very hard car to replace as I think really highly of it.

Surprisingly the new 335i is slower than the old 335i. It's the only F30 model that hasn't progressed. It's odd that you get a higher powered N55 engine in the 2 series than you get in the 3.

Last time they left a gap between the 335i to the M3 that made people buy and modify the 335i to get the same performance for less. This time they've left too big a gap.

The M235i I'd say would probably be the easier car to live with day to day. This time I fancied a little change and she did too. I'm sure I'll have a big say when her MX5 goes soon.

I honestly didn't see myself back in a hatch, but there is nothing this side of a M4 that'll beat an A45 that has 4/5 seats and a boot.

Apparently Mercedes were aiming at people exactly of my profile with the A45.

Go down to a dealer and sit in the seat and see what I mean. Drive one and you'll know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Very very nice. Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Lovely looking car. I have an S1 at the moment and this could be its replacement


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Kerr said:


> The bad press revolved around the price. Strangely nobody said the 1M was too expensive, the last shape Audi RS3 or the new RS3 that starts at even more.
> 
> The A45 AMG doesn't cost that much more than all the cars in the class below once you add options to be like for like.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you Kerr - I am (obviously) an out and out Audi Fan but out of these 3 I would struggle to choose which I one I would have out of the RS3 and the AMG. - you could not pay me to have a 1 series BM - just wrong in every way. I just do not like them at all. When Top Gear had the M135, the AMG and the Golf R I was so looking forward to the AMG review, but they dropped it immediately on price! What joke and a complete contradiction of Top Gears format!


----------



## MpnSt (Feb 8, 2015)

It's a lovely looking car mate I had Jupiter red on my a180 but these are a different level, test drove one with the aero kit which was an animal. I think you've gone for the sensible options with the exhaust being the best optional extra, great noise! Enjoy your new motor, congrats.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You enjoy the car Kerr, it's very nice in red too, I believe AMG will be making an even faster version soon, closer to 400 BHP, but it's not always about horse power, right? What do you think of that tablet style MMI stuck on the dash, is it entuitive?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You enjoy the car Kerr, it's very nice in red too, I believe AMG will be making an even faster version soon, closer to 400 BHP, but it's not always about horse power, right? What do you think of that tablet style MMI stuck on the dash, is it entuitive?


Reading what has been said on the Merc forums the more powerful one will come at the end of the year. They are taking about a 20 bhp hike on the normal car though. They do suggest there might be a special one too.

Loads of guys have their cars tuned. 450 bhp seems a very easy target to hit with pretty amazing figures. I doubt I'll go down that route.

I'm not the biggest fan of these tablets stuck on the dash layouts. It seems that's the way everyone is going now though. It's either stuck on the front or on top.

The menus are a bit basic and not as well presented as others, but it works well.

It's already setup to accept a sat nav unit which I can buy for £250 and it plugs straight into a slot in the glove box. That saves a bit as sat nav can be a costly option on some cars.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Lovely car mate, really like the colour combo, enjoy :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

That looks really nice, it's a nice colour and suits the car. I think you've done the right thing by keeping it subtle and not going for the aero pack as well - your right there are 100 different options you can have and the cost soon starts adding up quickly. They are nice cars to drive and are quite comfortable.

When I went looking for a new car I looked at the Aclass mercs but for some reason I went off them, I still ended up with a merc but just not the a class. I think merc are right on the money with their AMG versions just now. 

The dealer In dundee was the same with me, they weren't interested in giving any discount at all when I enquired about 2 different cars. I eventually bought through a dealer down south and got 15% off list price. When I called the local dealer to ask if he could match the price of the dealer down south he said they wouldn't so that was that.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A couple of more shots from inside. The seats are comfortable and have a nice shape.

Nice little touches such as the gear knob. It's well made as are the air vents.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning interior! Looks like a nice place to be!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice looking motor :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very nice, great colour combo. All the better for not having the aero kit.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, i do like these but i think i would prefer one in silver. Either way, you are a lucky guy Kerr and i hope you have many enjoyable miles in your new stunner :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

stunning motor gotta love the iso fix points not sure that would be enough to persuade the other to get one. 

enjoy if it makes you smile its the right choice for you simples


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ach Kerr STOP!!!!! I've just drooled all over my phone. 
Fabulous.
Cooks


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I honestly didn't see myself back in a hatch, but there is nothing this side of a M4 that'll beat an A45 that has 4/5 seats and a boot.


:lol:lets just hope I dnt get a shot of the sister's e63

Stunning little motor and can agree with the extra's I know the sister added a few thou on her 70k runabout.

Enjoy and detail thread on pickup please


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very very nice.

I would love one but the wife may divorce me...

those seats look sensational!


----------



## Hegs150 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cracking motor mate, I quite like that you've not gone for the Aero Pack. I can imagine it is an amazing drive.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome car and I think it's the first I've seen in red!

My friend is looking for one at the moment but wants the Aero pack on it for the added lairy-'ness' :lol:
I saw a couple pop up on Drive the Deal for about 7k off retail which I thought was unheard of considering how hard it is to find a deal from dealers!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> Awesome car and I think it's the first I've seen in red!
> 
> My friend is looking for one at the moment but wants the Aero pack on it for the added lairy-'ness' :lol:
> I saw a couple pop up on Drive the Deal for about 7k off retail which I thought was unheard of considering how hard it is to find a deal from dealers!


I've never heard of anyone getting that much off. A lot of guys on the forum got next to nothing off and struggle for just a few percent. They list the discounts available and nothing has come up like that.

I did approach a few brokers that were advertising. Sadly they couldn't supply what I wanted at the price they suggested. Even adding optional extras to the base price they claimed ended up costing a couple of thousand more than their advertised price plus the options at full price.

Phoning around various dealers some did say they offer absolutely no discount on the car. They didn't believe me when I said others are. I can't quite work out if they were hoping I was calling their bluff, or they are toeing the line with AMG sales unaware other dealers are discounting.

I'm glad I didn't go with the Aero pack. I thought that it might go a bit unnoticed for what it was. Sadly it hasn't and it gets too much attention already. Wings and flares will only add to that.

I'm surprised at the amount if people who want to have a bit of fun when I'm just driving along normally. I've had a R8 and a RS5 trying to pick a race for no reason.

The one that really angered me was a sliver C63 with a plate starting D4. Coming out of Aberdeen the road is a 40mph limit. So I'm going along minding my own business and I could see him catching up. When he caught me, he then gunned it putting his rears into all the dirt and dust and threw all the stones up.

Completely needless and stupid. I wasn't amused at all.

Other than that I've been enjoying it. You have to take it easy for 1000 miles and I have been. I'm up to nearly 400 miles now, so another week or two and it'll be good.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Collected my first stone chip today. 

I'll need to get it seen to. 

I went to Tesco late tonight and parked out the way as I always do. Came back and there was an old Merc C class parked closely and the guy was near my car. I just had the feeling something wasn't quite right. 

So far all is going well and she was treated to a little clean today. 

Easing her up a bit now without being too harsh and the way it covers the ground with ease is impressive. The speed comes from nowhere and you don't actually sense it that well. You'd think with just a 2,0 litre engine with this performance would be very aggressive, but it just isn't.

The brakes are really impressive. Too many cars I've driven come with brakes that do a job, but you always want more. The stoppers here really work. 

I'm still finding lots of people wanting to pick races and wanting to follow along. 

The car really is a hoot though and I am impressed. It does feel nice and special when I slide into the seat. It feels right. 

It certainly has a thirst though. Hopefully this will improve after a few miles and longer trips that I've not done yet.

I really don't think this modern 2.0 engine will prove to be any more efficient than my old N54 powered 335i which is now an old design, 50% bigger and another 2 cylinders.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

kerr I have got 3 chips on mine already, I have had it just over 6 months and its only got 4.5k miles on it. I don't think the paint is nearly as hard as people make out. I had my mk4 golf for 13yrs and 112k miles on it ad only had 3 chips on it...


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Massive want for this car. Sound lovely too.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks ace :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Run in process almost complete. 12.5 miles to go with a 130 mile trip home tonight.



Today's little cruise out to Ikea, through a busy Braehead then back home to here.

Sitting at 65-70mph on the motorway, plus a reasonable amount of built up driving seen the computer say over 37mpg.



Got a feeling it won't be that good tonight. :lol:

Hopefully I'll have time soon to give her a right good polish and protection. She's had a little going over, but not to the level required yet.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

A very nice car, and your a very lucky bloke, looking forward to a full rundown of your first big clean!!:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't been on here for ages.
Just to let you know, the Becker plug in Sat navs work fine that are on ebay. Mine came from Germany and was under £300, rather than £500 from the dealer. It's the same Becker system that the dealer offers for nearly double the money . Just thought I'd let you know, they work fine


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> Haven't been on here for ages.
> Just to let you know, the Becker plug in Sat navs work fine that are on ebay. Mine came from Germany and was under £300, rather than £500 from the dealer. It's the same Becker system that the dealer offers for nearly double the money ��. Just thought I'd let you know, they work fine


Yes I've added it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

You still getting any pester from others who want a go?


----------



## MAW73 (May 20, 2011)

That looks lovely. I'm a big fan of those.

I fancy one myself when my M135i deal runs out in 3 years time. But the A45 AMG is probably a good 10-15k more than the M135i with similar spec which will probably rule that one out.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Much better colour than all the nondescript grey ones that seem so popular  rarer than hens teeth I've never saw even 1 on the roads in N ireland. Plenty on diesels with AMG badges but no full fat ones.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

alan hanson said:


> You still getting any pester from others who want a go?


It has been a quiet few days and I've been away. I've still been behaving, mostly. :lol:



MAW73 said:


> That looks lovely. I'm a big fan of those.
> 
> I fancy one myself when my M135i deal runs out in 3 years time. But the A45 AMG is probably a good 10-15k more than the M135i with similar spec which will probably rule that one out.


The gap isn't that big. The press have kept talking about the car being £45-47k, but that's with all the stupidly expensive little carbon fibre add ons. List price is just over £38,000 but you need to add a few options to the M135i to match spec.

Mercedes aren't going too far to discount the car, but there is quite a bit to be had off it.

In 3 years time there will no doubt be lots of new cars to choose from. Most currents models will have seen facelifts, new models and more power by then.

The M135/235i is a great car to have. I miss my bigger engine.



bigmac3161 said:


> Much better colour than all the nondescript grey ones that seem so popular  rarer than hens teeth I've never saw even 1 on the roads in N ireland. Plenty on diesels with AMG badges but no full fat ones.


Grey was my second choice, but I did fancy red this time, but wanted the titanium wheels. I've had a few black cars on the trot now, so it was time for a change. The blue option isn't that nice for the A45, but there is a nice blue on the standard A class.

Mercedes have been styling their cars with AMG add ons. Just the way things are these days to make sales. There isn't that many up here either, but I have seem a few.

There is quite a difference between the A45 and the normal A class. Those who care enough will spot it.

So far the car has been fun. I've already chalked up 1500 miles in 3.5 weeks and that's it run in.


----------

